# Random friend encounters



## Komjaunimas (Feb 22, 2009)

Post your most random friend encounters, like : your home is in some southern state in suburbs, you travel to new zealand and meet a friend which you havent seen in years.


----------



## stove (Feb 22, 2009)

My girlfriend ran into me in Prauge. Fortunately the Fiat was missing a rear-view mirro, and she missed me on the reverse run!

JK, I've run into family and friends all over europe randomly.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was in Arcata, CA back in late Sept. '07, and I met this guy Colin, who was on a bike tour.
Then he went north, I hitchhiked south to the SF Bay, and after a couple weeks up north to Portland. Ran into him. Also met some douche named James.
Then Colin went east toward Montana, and I went to Eugene.
I bounced in and out of Portland and Eugene several times in the next four months, and every time (about 6) that I got into Portland, I'd run into that guy James within 24 hours.
In summer '08 I went hitching across the north USA from Spokane to Milwaukie, and I got a ride from a driver going into Boseman, MT, where Colin had settled, so we met up again.
And then in November '08 I was going from Florida to Oregon, and I stopped in Salt Lake City, UT. It was Thanksgiving Day, so I just said hi to a few friends, Colin among them, and I found out he was there too, even invited me over to stay with his folks and him for the weekend.
Good coincidences.
Also, I met Dime (fellow StP user) in Gainesville, FL in late January, and after a couple days I realized I met and told him about StP back in the summer of '08, up in Seattle.
Small fuckin' world.

More distant small-world shit: One time I went to jail, and within a couple hours another guy with my same name was brought in. I find that pretty fuckin' amazing.
Also, a friend of mine in Seattle started dating some girl, and when he mentioned me and where I'm from, etc., turned out she knew me. I don't recall her at all, but she sure remembers enough about me - that shit is wild.


----------

